# BMX beschichten



## >PARANOIA< (8. April 2007)

Dag,

also hab mir heut ein BMX gekauft und nun stört mich die Rahmenfarbe nur ein bisschen. Jetzt wollt ich fragen ob man das Felt Base 20.5 beschichten kann oder nicht und ob ihr ein paar tipps für das "aufstylen" meines BMXes hättet.
http://www.raddiscount.de/images/shop/P04099_BILD1GROSS.jpg
MFG


----------



## Velopax (8. April 2007)

Lass den Rahmen Pulverbeschichten, von der Qualität liefern DIE HIER das beste
Ergebniss ab....mit Abstand


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >PARANOIA< (8. April 2007)

ja kann man also diesen ragmen der verchromt wurde lakieren oder beschichten lassen?


----------



## BenjaminB (8. April 2007)

chrom runter, pulver drauf, sollte kein thema sein


----------



## >PARANOIA< (8. April 2007)

bekommt man das chrom selbst runter?


----------



## Biker753 (8. April 2007)

wenn du eine sandstrahlkammer hast ja!



ich bezweifle aber dass das was auf dem rahmen ist wirklich chrom ist!denke das is eher ein chromfarbener lack!


----------



## >PARANOIA< (8. April 2007)

Downtube 4130 CrMo, 20.5"TT, Gyro-Stops, 6mm Dropouts das steht beim Rahmen aber au bei den anderen Farben. Ich kenne jemand der würde es mir umsonst beschichten, könnt man es auch darüber beschichten ohne vorarbeiten also schleifen etc zu machen oder würder der lack dan abblättern?


----------



## Velopax (8. April 2007)

Die Firma die ich dir genannt hab macht auch die Vorbehandlung, ggf. da mal
Anrufen und fragen, ist doch nicht so schwer und kostet erstmal nichts


----------



## swirrl (8. April 2007)

man man man da ist aber jemand ganz schön übers ohr gehauen worde, mal ganz ehrlich, bevor du jetzt die mega action mit beschichten machst, und noch geld in das Bike steckst, hol dir lieber 2007er Version in schwarz oder braun

http://www.parano-garage.de/item.php4?ItemID=5244


----------



## [email protected] (9. April 2007)

>PARANOIA< schrieb:


> Downtube 4130 CrMo, 20.5"TT, Gyro-Stops, 6mm Dropouts das steht beim Rahmen aber au bei den anderen Farben. Ich kenne jemand der würde es mir umsonst beschichten, könnt man es auch darüber beschichten ohne vorarbeiten also schleifen etc zu machen oder würder der lack dan abblättern?



der lack würde abblättern. sollte vorher schon sandgestrahlt werden. mit hand abschleifen ist sehr mühselig und du kommst nicht überall gescheit hin. mit was würde der rahmen denn beschichtet werden?


----------



## >PARANOIA< (9. April 2007)

swirrl schrieb:


> man man man da ist aber jemand ganz schÃ¶n Ã¼bers ohr gehauen worde, mal ganz ehrlich, bevor du jetzt die mega action mit beschichten machst, und noch geld in das Bike steckst, hol dir lieber 2007er Version in schwarz oder braun



also erst mal hab ich das bike sehr billig gekauft fÃ¼r 100â¬


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## >PARANOIA< (9. April 2007)

@ [email protected] meinst du die farbe?


----------



## Blacki (12. April 2007)

>PARANOIA< schrieb:


> also erst mal hab ich das bike sehr billig gekauft für 100



Eine Frage wo hast du es gekauft`? Bin sehr neugierig. Möcht mir auch ein BMX besorgen deshalb frag ich ja au.


----------



## >PARANOIA< (12. April 2007)

gebraucht hab ichsa gekauft du kannsch ja mal in ibc bikemarkt kucken


----------



## Blacki (12. April 2007)

kk. Hoffentlich finde ich auch so ein Schnäppchen bin ja Noob.


----------



## [email protected] (12. April 2007)

>PARANOIA< schrieb:


> @ [email protected] meinst du die farbe?



jo, gibt ja nich nur nasslack, du könntests ja auch pulvern lassen, usw.


----------



## Flatpro (12. April 2007)

ich würd das rad ja einfach fahren. das geht eh so schnell in den arsch, dass sich ein neuer paintjob garnicht lohnt.. chrom macht man doch bitte mit elektrolüse runter. fetten gleichstrom an ein salzbad wo das zu entchromende teil drinliegt, tadaaaa. weiss nur nich mehr, ob das zu entchromende teil kathode oder anode sein musste...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hertener (12. April 2007)

> ich würd das rad ja einfach fahren.


ACK


----------



## Bernie123456789 (12. April 2007)

Flatpro schrieb:


> . fetten gleichstrom an ein salzbad wo das zu entchromende teil drinliegt, tadaaaa. weiss nur nich mehr, ob das zu entchromende teil kathode oder anode sein musste...



da brauch man doch dann noch an der andren elektrode n anderes metall(edler unendler...ka^^) oder?


----------



## Störtebecker (13. April 2007)

Flatpro schrieb:


> ich würd das rad ja einfach fahren. das geht eh so schnell in den arsch, dass sich ein neuer paintjob garnicht lohnt.. chrom macht man doch bitte mit elektrolüse runter. fetten gleichstrom an ein salzbad wo das zu entchromende teil drinliegt, tadaaaa. weiss nur nich mehr, ob das zu entchromende teil kathode oder anode sein musste...



Elektronische Versprödung ist was tolles


----------

